# How To Put Subtitles In A Movie...???



## chahal63 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello Friends!
         I Usually Watch Divx Rip Movies Downloaded From Net 'n' I Want To Put Subtitles In The Movies. I Have Downloaded Many ".txt" & ".srt" Subtitles Files From Net. How Can I Put Them Into The Movies. Are There Any Software Or Player Available? Please Help Me In This Regard!!!


----------



## desertwind (Jan 15, 2007)

Rename the srt or txt same as the vid file name and put it in the same folder. Most vid players will be able to show the subtitles ( atleast vlc does ).

Eg:
filename: ThisIsTheMovie_Ripped_From_DVD_Part1.avi
subtitle : ThisIsTheMovie_Ripped_From_DVD_Part1.srt


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 15, 2007)

most of the times these subtitles will be out of sync, subtitle workshop will help you


----------



## Apollo (Jan 15, 2007)

... And here's the link: Click!


----------



## alok4best (Jan 15, 2007)

to see subtitles u'll need directvobsub software which is bundled with klite codec pack.or u can install it manually also..make sure ur subtitle file(.srt) and the movie file(.avi) have same names and both are in the same folder...now when u play that file in widnows media player directvobsub automatically starts and u can see the subtitles...if u want to synch it then use subtitle workshop..


----------



## techno tublai (Jan 16, 2007)

Install K-Lite Mega codec pack. In the player window, open "view" and then "options". In the playback - output section, choose VMR9(renderless), press OK. You will need to do this once only. Next open the file to play, assumed you have downloaded the appropriate subtitles, pause the movie, go to "file" and click "load subtitles", browse to the appropriate subtitle and open it. Enjoy.


----------

